# Am I really starting another thread about poop?



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I know we have too many threads about poop already...but I don't think this has been covered.

Please bear with me while I describe the various types of dog poop:

1. Firm logs (most sought after type)
2. Soft logs (look almost the same as the first type but when picked up in the plastic bag I can tell they are a bit on the soft side)
3. Mushy pile (ends up just looking like pudding or soft serve ice cream)
4. diarrhea

So, luckily, I haven't had to deal with #3 or #4 for quite a while since we got his food right. But, Uther seems to have the second type about half the time. I think it is usually when I've gone overboard on the treats. Is there a certain type of treat that can be causing soft stools? I'm starting to suspect it might be cheese or hot dog bits. Unfortunately, those are his favorites. 

Pumpkin always firms him back up, but I would rather not use that as a crutch for a firm poop. Should I look for lower fat treats? Or treats made with rice in them?

Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What dog food are you using? It could be an allergy to grains or something else in the regular diet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Does be get bully sticks?


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, he does get bully sticks! Could they be the culprit? 
He eats Fromm kibble.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Several people here have had problems with their dogs getting soft serve poo from those bully sticks. I know I have!


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Great info! I will try eliminating those for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I definitely noticed Sasha had softer poops when she had hot dogs at training. I switched to turkey hot dogs and now she's been fine.

Would not hurt to try...I know a few dogs tht get more of an upset tummy on regular hot dogs vs. turkey ones.

OP, definitely cut back on bully sticks too as another poster suggested. Do you give pig ears as a treat too? If so, those are notorious for upsetting tummies.

Good luck!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Bully sticks are a big culprit of soft poop here!! Jazmyn only gets them occasionally, and if they're spread out, the soft serve poops tend to disappear. She also eats them really quickly now so they're not as worth it.

She sure does love them though, so they're a good treat every once in a while.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I have cut out bully sticks and pig's ears and poops are back to firm!

Any ideas for replacements for those two items?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, good. I am tempted to start a poll about what percentage of us have dogs who do not tolerate bully sticks.
You can do frozen Kongs filled with peanut butter, elk antlers, 
Large Elk Antler Dog Chew Split Lot 466 by WildandWooleyTreats, 
rope toys, and goughnuts 
GoughNuts Dog Chew Toy


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

We still give the occasional bully stick, just in moderation.

We haven't ventured into a fully raw bone yet from the butchers, so we've been giving a few from the pet store (Merrick rib bones & beef bones)

Kong stuffed with peanut butter & kibble and then frozen go over well. We also give plain yogurt, frozen, and that doesn't last long but its a favourite.

We have antlers as well, but Jazmyn loses interest in them quickly.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use antlers here for time consuming treats. But just for entertainment around the house a very easily squished ball seems to do the trick.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella LOVES bully sticks and I don't know if they affect her poo at all but they sure don't last as long as they used to. Tried antler-no interest. If I freeze a kong she just waits for it to defrost and then licks it out in a few minutes. Sure would like to find a bone or something that lasts a while!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bully sticks and pig ears are poop makers here too.

I keep them away from Kira.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Check out this chart...


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

My male can eat bully sticks every day, with no issue. I started buying the large, spiral ones, because they last longer. He'd go through a 12" stick in 5 minutes. Not very cost effective.


----------

